# Please can some one help me kontakt problem



## navilnav (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello did some one went through this before I am working on cubase pro with Kontakt I was working on a song I saved it , then I created a new project to work on a other one but I changed something in kontakt to do with the outputs now when I open the old project some of the tracks got removed automaticly


----------



## ericmusic67 (Jan 28, 2020)

Salut quelle version de kontakt utiliser-vous? kontakt 5 ou 6?


----------



## ericmusic67 (Jan 28, 2020)

sorry i dont speak English so i use google translate.

Hi which version of kontakt are you using? kontakt 5 or 6?

if you are using version 5 of kontakt you must check that kontakt, kontakt 8 output, kontakt 16 output are present. if the different versions of the plugin are no longer present you must reinstall them and do the search in the plugin manager. in studio menu


----------



## navilnav (Jan 28, 2020)

ericmusic67 said:


> Hi which version of kontakt are you using? kontakt 5 or 6?


Hello sorry I fixed the problem I am using 6 I re installed the application then working


----------



## ericmusic67 (Jan 28, 2020)

if you are using version 6 you must open the outputs menu to activate them see screenshots


----------



## ericmusic67 (Jan 28, 2020)

ok! super!

see you soon


----------



## navilnav (Jan 28, 2020)

ericmusic67 said:


> ok! super!
> 
> see you soon


Thank you I did all of this as well thank you anyway


----------

